# Cinema snacks



## ianbilly (Jan 10, 2017)

One of my big joys is going to the cinema with my lovely lady. We used to share a bag of chocolate like Maltesers or Minstrels or the like or popcorn or something but apart from the food being extortionately priced, does anyone have any ideas for a cinema snack. Fruit might be a bit messy in the dark!


----------



## Robin (Jan 10, 2017)

A small bag of nuts?


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 10, 2017)

Robin said:


> A small bag of nuts?


You can get treatment for that nowadays


----------



## ianbilly (Jan 10, 2017)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> You can get treatment for that nowadays


You should be on the Stage! Theres one leaving in 5 minutes!!


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 10, 2017)

ianbilly said:


> One of my big joys is going to the cinema with my lovely lady. We used to share a bag of chocolate like Maltesers or Minstrels or the like or popcorn or something but apart from the food being extortionately priced, does anyone have any ideas for a cinema snack. Fruit might be a bit messy in the dark!


Popcorn's not as bad as you might think, being composed of mostly air, a bag is like 25g or something, of which about 15g is carbs. 
Also, you could try pork scratchings.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 10, 2017)

Whatever you choose I suggest avoiding sugarfree sweets like the plague, they often have very unfortunate effects in the bowel movement department


----------



## Robin (Jan 10, 2017)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> Also, you could try pork scratchings.


Best not crunched loudly in the quiet bits of the film, though!


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 10, 2017)

ianbilly said:


> You should be on the Stage! Theres one leaving in 5 minutes!!


Thank you, I'll be here all week.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 10, 2017)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> Popcorn's not as bad as you might think, being composed of mostly air, a bag is like 25g or something, of which about 15g is carbs.
> Also, you could try pork scratchings.


Drool pork scratching drool, might be a bit  noisy though.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 10, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Drool pork scratching drool, might be a bit  noisy though.


Yeah, people might not be able to hear themselves talk!


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 10, 2017)

Ljc said:


> sugarfree sweets like *the plague*, they often have very unfortunate effects in the bowel movement department


Well, with a name like that - it's a wonder you don't get worse than bowel problems.


----------



## Lilian (Jan 11, 2017)

We usually get a coffee.


----------

